# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Ενοχληση στην δεξια πλευρα του λαιμου

## Katerina4545

Kαλησπερα σας !! Ειμαι 21 χρονών και Πριν το Πασχα ειχα παθει μια αμυγδαλίτιδα η οποια κρατησε περιπου 1 εβδομαδα και μετα ολα καλα.Πριν περιπου μια μιση εβδομαδα ενιωθα τον λαιμο μου ξηρο και μετα απο καποιες μερες η ξυροτητα περασε και εμεινε ενας πονος ( και γενικα αλλα και κατα την καταποση) στην δεξια μου αμυγδαλη χωρις ομως να νιωθω αρρωστη, χωρις να ειναι πρισμενη η να εχει πυον!.. δεν εδωσα σημασια γτ ημουν μια χαρα στην διαθεση( καΘολου πυρετο σε αντιθεση με την αμυγδαλιτιδα που περασα πριν καποιο καιρο οπου ενιωθα πολυ ασχημα) εκανα καποιες γαργαρες αλλα τιποτα...εχει περασει 1 μιση εβδομαδα πηρα στον γιατρο με εξετασε και μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι ερεθισμενες οι αμυδαλες μου και δεν ξερει γτ χτυπαει εκει. Πιο πολυ ο φαρυγγας ειναι ερεθισμενος αλλα και αυτος οχι κατι ιδιαιτερο..κ απλα μ ειπε να παιρνω καραμελες για τον λαιμο...Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι μπορει ν συμβαινει και να ποναω χωρις να φαινεται τιποτα εξωτερικα, και ειδικα μονο στην δεξια μου μερια ....και δεν νομιζω να ειναι ψυχοσωματικο γτ θα ενιωθα κομπο η κατι τετοιο κ οχι πονο....Ολα τα περιεργα σε εμενα συμβαινουν , λιγο δυσκολο αλλα μηπως εχει παθει κανεις κατι παρομοιο;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο τωρα που λες μου εχει μεινει σαν παιδικη αναμνηση οταν ειχα παει σε ενα γιατρο μικρος και μου εχωσε ενα ψαλιδι στο λαιμο λεγοντας μου μη φοβασαι και μετα μου ειπα οτι ειχα κρυπτοαμυγδαλιτιδα αλλα μου εχει μεινει η φατσα του δε ξερω γιατι

----------


## Katerina4545

> αυτο τωρα που λες μου εχει μεινει σαν παιδικη αναμνηση οταν ειχα παει σε ενα γιατρο μικρος και μου εχωσε ενα ψαλιδι στο λαιμο λεγοντας μου μη φοβασαι και μετα μου ειπα οτι ειχα κρυπτοαμυγδαλιτιδα αλλα μου εχει μεινει η φατσα του δε ξερω γιατι



τι ειναι η κρυπτοαμυγδαλιτιδα;;

----------


## Stavros

Κατερίνα ο φόβος για τον HIV τέλος?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ξερω γω μαλον αμυγδαλιτιδα χωρις συμπτωματα οπως λεει η λεξη

----------


## Katerina4545

> Κατερίνα ο φόβος για τον HIV τέλος?



Απορω που το θυμασαι, ναι

----------


## Stavros

Ξεχνιούνται αυτά ρε συ Κατερίνα?

----------


## Katerina4545

> Ξεχνιούνται αυτά ρε συ Κατερίνα?


Εννοώ
Που θυμάσαι το όνομα μου ! Δεν ξεχνιέται αλλά τουλάχιστον τότε δεν πονούσα κάπου, τώρα ποναωωωω????????????????

----------


## Stavros

Αφού ρωτάς σου απαντώ ότι δεν πονάς!! Εντωμεταξύ μάθαμε σε αυτό το Forum την Κρυπτοαμυγδαλίτιδα! Μεγάλο σχολείο το Forum!

----------


## Katerina4545

> Αφού ρωτάς σου απαντώ ότι δεν πονάς!! Εντωμεταξύ μάθαμε σε αυτό το Forum την Κρυπτοαμυγδαλίτιδα! Μεγάλο σχολείο το Forum!


Χωρις πυρετό αμυγδαλιτιδα δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει ... καιιι ναι πονάω είμαι σίγουρη γιαυτο , αλλά είναι μόνο στην μια μεριά του λαιμού . Τι να πω !!!

----------


## Georgewww

Δώσε λίγο χρόνο ακόμα πέρασε τόσο κόπο ο λαιμός :) επίσης παρατήρησε αν τον πειράζεις - ψιλαφεις συχνά και αν κανεις πάνω κάτω το λάρυγγα για να δεις όχι αν πονάει , οι μύες εκεί όταν αλλάζει συμπεριφορά, διαμαρτύρονται ;)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------

